# SOAP Message deserialisieren



## DayXtry (26. Jan 2007)

Hi,
ich hab mir einen Listener programmiert, welcher SOAP Messages von eBay abfängt. Also der Listener geht so weit. Jetzt meine Frage an euch, wie kann ich die SOAP-Message am besten deserialisieren?

Die SOAP-Message hat z.B. volgenden Aufbau:
http://dayxtry.da.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=71

Von eBay wird einem zwar ein Testcode zur Verfügung gestellt, welcher bei mir aber lauter Fehler erzeugt,...siehe hier:
http://dayxtry.da.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=70

Und jetzt werd ich mir das wohl oder übel selbst zusammenbauen müssen.

Ich müsste halt ein paar Werte aus der SOAP-Message auslesen, wie z.b.:

```
<UserID>ecca124</UserID>
```

Bin für jede Hilfe sehr sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DayXtry


----------



## DayXtry (29. Jan 2007)

Morgen,
kann mir wirklich keiner bei dem Problem weiterhelfen?

Gruß Dayxtry


----------



## DayXtry (29. Jan 2007)

ok, hab das Problem mit dem deserialisieren der SOAP-Message jetzt schon in 4 verschiedenen Foren gepostet. Also entweder ist das Problem noch nie so aufgetaucht, oder ich weiß auch nicht ...

Würde mich trotzdem rießig freuen, wenn sich jemand hier her verirrt, und mir weiter helfen könnte.

Danke schon mal....sorry dass ich den Thread so hochpush,...ist aber wichtig...Danke noch mal.

Gruß dayxtry


----------

